# WoW über Proxy



## IceShaker.AuT (27. Februar 2007)

Weis jemand wie man über einen proxy server ins game reinkommt,
(bin im stundentenheim und will wow zocken, geht aber wegen dem proxy ned)

schon mal danke im vorraus


----------



## Kotlettenjoe (28. Februar 2007)

Du brauchst 2 Programme.
Zum einen Sockscap und zum anderen eine Software die tunnelt. ich würde dir Your Freedom empfehlen
Da musst du dich zwar anmelden ist aber alles kostenlos. Auf dieser Seite ist auch ein Faq/Doku vorhanden wie man über Proxy WOW zockt...


----------



## Flapp (28. Februar 2007)

sry für die frage aber was ist proxy???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kohloe (16. Dezember 2007)

www.gidf.de


----------



## ~Healer~ (16. Dezember 2007)

Kohloe schrieb:


> www.gidf.de



/signed


----------



## DunCrow (2. Juni 2008)

Ich würde das Thema gerne aufwärmen, weil ich WoW auch über einen Proxy spielen möchte.

Ich bin schon soweit das ich weiß, dass wenn die Ports die WoW benutzt geschlossen sind ich über einen Offenen Port zu einem Proxy raustunneln muss.

Jetzt möchte ich aber gerne wissen wie es aussieht, wenn die WoW Ports offen sind, der Traffic von WoW also eigentlich ungehindert nach draussen könnte.

Kann ich dann auch zocken ohne über nen 2. Proxy zu tunneln?

Thx für die Hilfe im vorraus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (2. Juni 2008)

Wenn die Ports offen sind sollte das ganze eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## DunCrow (2. Juni 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> Wenn die Ports offen sind sollte das ganze eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.



Was ich eigentlich wissen will ist, wie ich das dann anstellen muss weil irgendwie muss ich ja dann trotzdem einen Proxy definieren damit ich nach draussen kann, weil ich mich ja hinter einem befinde. (In IE und Firefox muss man ja auch Proxy-Einstellungen machen)


----------



## Psyli (2. Juni 2008)

ich habe mich eine zeitlang mit dem thema befasst, und es ist möglich.

hier mal die lösung:

1. Braucht ihr das Programm FreeCap (Google nutzen).
2. Geht Ihr auf http://your-freedom.de/ macht euch dort einen Account.
3. Ladet euch DAS HIER runter und installiert es.
4. Installiert FreeCap+Your Freedom
5. Startet FreeCap, geht auf "File" , dann "Settings"
6. Tragt unter "Default Proxy" unter dem Menüabschnitt "Proxy Settings" unter "Server" ein: localhost
7. Port: 1080
8. Protocol: SOCKS v5
9. Klickt dann auf "Apply" und dann "OK"
10. Dann auf "File" und dann "New Application"
11. Sucht eure wow.exe über "Browse" und klickt dann "OK"
12. Startet Your-Freedom und folgt dem Wizzard.
13. Beim Server stellt bitte einen Deutschland-Server ein (de) sonst könnt irh nicht connecten.
14. Connectet nach dem Wizzard zu einem Your-Freedom Server
15. Klickt IN FreeCap auf die eben erstelle WoW.exe
16. HF beim zocken und diggen Pings...
17. Alle 60min macht Your-Freedom ne zwanbgstrennung, einfach wieder Verbinden, den Code eingeben und weiterdaddeln


----------



## DunCrow (2. Juni 2008)

Psyli schrieb:


> ich habe mich eine zeitlang mit dem thema befasst, und es ist möglich.
> 
> hier mal die lösung:
> 
> ...



Danke für die Hilfe.
Ich werds mal so probieren. Hatte schon ein bisschen mit ProxyCap gespielt aber es nicht so hinbekommen, dass es geht. Deshalb wollte ich sehen, dass ich die Ports an meinem Proxy frei bekomme, damit ich nicht durch einen 2. Proxy tunneln muss. 

Ich will eigentlich garnicht Tunneln, sondern nur WoW mitteilen, dass es über meinen Lokalen Proxy nach draussen muss. Mach ich das auch mit FreeCap?

Wäre ja auch vom Ping her viel schöner.


----------



## DunCrow (2. Juni 2008)

Ist Your Freedom denn sicher?

Meine Accdaten sind mir heilig. *g*


----------



## Kayzu (2. Juni 2008)

DunCrow schrieb:


> Ich würde das Thema gerne aufwärmen, weil ich WoW auch über einen Proxy spielen möchte.
> 
> Ich bin schon soweit das ich weiß, dass wenn die Ports die WoW benutzt geschlossen sind ich über einen Offenen Port zu einem Proxy raustunneln muss.
> 
> ...




Kommt wirklich drauf an hinter welcher Art von Proxy du sitzt.
Wenn du Zugriff auf n Proxy hast solltest du beim Proxy in der Registry den Eintrag "IPEnableRouter" auf "1" setzen.
Somit kann der Server schonmal routen.
Dann trägst du die feste IP des Proxys auch beim Client ein unter dem TCP/IP Protokoll als Gateway und DNS Server.

Müsste eigentlich deine Daten dann durchschleifen wie wenn du nicht hinter nem Proxy sitzt.


----------



## DunCrow (2. Juni 2008)

Kayzu schrieb:


> Kommt wirklich drauf an hinter welcher Art von Proxy du sitzt.
> Wenn du Zugriff auf n Proxy hast solltest du beim Proxy in der Registry den Eintrag "IPEnableRouter" auf "1" setzen.
> Somit kann der Server schonmal routen.
> Dann trägst du die feste IP des Proxys auch beim Client ein unter dem TCP/IP Protokoll als Gateway und DNS Server.
> ...



Danke, ich mach's derweil über Freecap und YourFreedom.

Hab grad mit meinem Admin über Ports gesprochen. Eine Freigabe müsste ich leider beantragen, vll mach ich das noch.


----------



## Ennia (2. Juni 2008)

ist ne witzige idee sich via vpn zu einem anderen server zu verbinden und dann erst raus ins www zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja, die latenz wird halt in die höhe schießen.. aber man kann zocken... aber mal ganz blöde gefragt: warum gehst du nicht einfach zur hausverwaltung und bittest die, dass sie dir die nötigen ports freischalten?


----------



## Âlidâri (2. Juni 2008)

EDIT: Gerade gesehen was ich wissen wollte^^


----------



## FaulerStudent (19. Juni 2008)

Gegen die hohen Latenzen hilft es, im Taskmanager die Prioritäten der Prozesse freecap.exe und freedom.exe auf Echtzeit zu setzen.
Damit hab ich meine Latenz von 5000msec auf 50msec gesenkt.
Leider kann ich mich nicht zu Teamspeak2servern verbinden. Kriege immer die Meldung
"[17:06:03] No reply from server
Maybe the server is offline
or maybe teamspeak is not running on it"
Bei freecap habe ich dieses USE SOME TRIX FOR UDP bereits aktiviert.
Weiß jemand weiter ?


----------



## PrancingPossum (8. Juli 2008)

FaulerStudent schrieb:


> Gegen die hohen Latenzen hilft es, im Taskmanager die Prioritäten der Prozesse freecap.exe und freedom.exe auf Echtzeit zu setzen.
> Damit hab ich meine Latenz von 5000msec auf 50msec gesenkt.
> Leider kann ich mich nicht zu Teamspeak2servern verbinden. Kriege immer die Meldung
> "[17:06:03] No reply from server
> ...



/sign ... hab auch mal mit freecap probiert, TS zum laufen zu bekommen, klappt aber nich.


----------



## Psylatox (4. August 2008)

Guten Abend! Da ich noob in thema proxys usw bin, wollt ich einfach mal schnell fragen was für ein Proxy ich in Your Freedome angeben muss!? Gruß Psy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiteisen (2. Juni 2009)

Jo,

sitzt man am Uninetz und der olle Admin macht alle Ports dicht bis auf den HTTP Proxy mit Port 80 ist hier die Lösung.

1. Freecap laden http://www.freecap.ru/eng/?p=download
2. File -> new application -> browse zur wow.exe
3. File -> settings -> bei default proxy den HTTP proxy (bsp.: proxy.meineuni.de port: 80) -> HTTP proxy auswählen und dort sein login + pw eingeben -> apply + OK
4. Run


----------



## Azuriel (2. Juni 2009)

gz zum rauskramen .. wenn der TE mittlerweile nicht schon fertig mit studieren ist wird er dir sicherlich sehr dankbar sein


----------



## Alcasim (3. Juni 2009)

IceShaker.AuT schrieb:


> Weis jemand wie man über einen proxy server ins game reinkommt,
> (bin im stundentenheim und will wow zocken, geht aber wegen dem proxy ned)
> 
> schon mal danke im vorraus



Proxifier, alles andere ist crap.



Flapp schrieb:


> sry für die frage aber was ist proxy???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sinnloser Beitrag.



~Healer~ schrieb:


> /signed



Noch sinnloserer Beitrag.



Ennia schrieb:


> ist ne witzige idee sich via vpn zu einem anderen server zu verbinden und dann erst raus ins www zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit einem normalen Proxy könnt ihr es vergessen zu zocken. Latenz = 1k + 
An andere kommt ihr vermutlich nicht heran (gehe mal davon aus weil die meisten hier nichtmal wissen was ein Proxy ist - Im übrigen, Socks5 ftw)



FaulerStudent schrieb:


> Gegen die hohen Latenzen hilft es, im Taskmanager die Prioritäten der Prozesse freecap.exe und freedom.exe auf Echtzeit zu setzen.
> Damit hab ich meine Latenz von 5000msec auf 50msec gesenkt.
> Leider kann ich mich nicht zu Teamspeak2servern verbinden. Kriege immer die Meldung
> "[17:06:03] No reply from server
> ...



roflmao.. Dein Nick passt zu dir, selten so einen Mist gelesen. Die Latenz ist so langsam weil ihr nen Crapproxy benutzt der kostenlos ist, das hat _rein gar nichts_ mit dem Programm zu tun. Wenn ihr schon nen Proxy nehmt, nehmt nen gescheiten Socks5, mit allem anderen kann man vergessen mit ner Latenz von unter 500 zu zocken. Und auch wenn sind diese Socks meist nicht lange online.


----------



## ArokanVulpes (24. August 2010)

deleted*


----------



## britneyfears (8. Januar 2012)

Thema ist zwar schon wieder uralt, aber ich hab trotzdem ein Problem und krame das mal wieder raus.



Psyli schrieb:


> ich habe mich eine zeitlang mit dem thema befasst, und es ist möglich.
> 
> hier mal die lösung:
> 
> ...



Hab das alles gemacht, allerdings kann ich meine WoW.exe nicht über FreeCap starten. Ich bekomme dann die Fehlermeldung, das Programm funktioniere nicht mehr. Ich hab keine Ahnung, woran das liegt. Liegt es an meiner FreeCap-Version?


----------



## Thjodrerir (10. Januar 2012)

britneyfears schrieb:


> Thema ist zwar schon wieder uralt, aber ich hab trotzdem ein Problem und krame das mal wieder raus.
> 
> Hab das alles gemacht, allerdings kann ich meine WoW.exe nicht über FreeCap starten. Ich bekomme dann die Fehlermeldung, das Programm funktioniere nicht mehr. Ich hab keine Ahnung, woran das liegt. Liegt es an meiner FreeCap-Version?



Downloade dir mal das Programm SocksCap. FreeCap hat seine Probleme, ich hatte auch immer Abstürze. 

Achso nebenbei: Wenn man wirklich gut zocken will, muss man für YourFreedom zahlen. Die kostenlose Version ist so schlecht, hatte damals im
Durchschitt immer so 2000 ms.


----------

